# Can your dog amuse themselves?



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy and I just got back from her first puppy class where Daisy was the only golden there besides the trainer's dog. We got to talking and she said Daisy looked just like her dog. I said that Daisy has to be pretty good because she is a house dog. She said she tried her's in the house but now has her in a heated shed with a dog run outside. She said she couldn't deal with the hair or that her dog needed her constantly. I told her that Daisy is pretty good at amusing herself. Like she will kick a ball around or shake her scoobie by herself when she needs to. I was just wondering if anyone else's golden will amuse themselves (without meaning naughty).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wasn't quite sure how to vote because Oakly does demand my time for sure. But he does know that after our walk and our supper that he gets some play time in the house. He is a big time pest if for some reason I need to skip it. But after he has had 15 -30 minutes of play and I get up off the floor he will go play with his toys or nap the rest of the evening.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

yes, we have never had a chewing issue. when she is out of sight, she is always asleep. (she hides between our recliner and side table, with her head stuck under the couch) when we are busy she just finds a favorite toy and throws it around. i know we are going to get a demon when we decide to get our next golden-this one is just too good!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I would say the boys can sometimes appropriately amuse themselves... sometimes not so much. Usually in the yard is when there is trouble. Either digging holes, or for example tonight the baby pool was destroyed somehow. I went outside to Camden tearing hunks off of it, and I'm praying he didn't swallow any! I would say it's about 70% appropriate, 30% trouble!


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

River pulls the fuz of tennis balls
Laurel Haley and Buttface ply with thier toys run take from each other 
buttface runs as fast as she can thur the house turning curves, running in and out of furniture she is a hoot


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Having three they pretty much entertain them self's, They do require their own time with us however








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a huge toy bin. Sometimes one will be playing with one toy, and another with another toy.

Sometimes they'll annoy another dog into playing with them, or get snarled at.

They do play alone.......and in groups. It just depends on how many are in a playful mood at the moment.

We strongly discourage any running/biting/jumping/rough housing type play in the house. I don't allow it. If they start, I either make them stop and lie down, OR send them outside to burn off energy.

In the house there's too much of a chance for them to get hurt (slipping or sliding or jumping and breaking something then running through glass). Plus it annoys me. :lol:


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I am not sure how i'm gonna vote...Monster will play by himself for a little while before destroying whatever the newest toy is...but if he's outside at my boyfriend's house (in a fenced yard) he comes to the back door and sits there...even with their new puppy (4 month old rott/lab mix) he would just sit at the door....until this week. they finally(!) learned how to play by themselves without a person around...this week everytime I've tried to call them in Monster will come up onto the porch, and as soon as i say "inside" he takes off running..which I'm okay with.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Give Samson a tennis ball and he's fine for hours. Occasionally, he'll bring it to me to throw for him, but then he's off to play by himself again.

We have to be a little more careful with Cosmo. He loves to shred blankets, towels, pillows, clothes, etc. We don't have nice towels anymore, because he's so quiet about it, we don't know what he's doing until it's too late...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

kayCee is good at entertaing her self. Suhe and honey will play together, then when KayCee wants to go to sleep, honey will often find an envelop and tear corners off, shred some paper, etc. ohter times she is fine alone. So i to to vote yes and sometimes, sometimes naughty.


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

Ajda gets her chew toy and rolls around with it on the floor, she looks like having fun. And if she's bored, she brings it to me to play fetch.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson is great.... For sure he wants to have play time with us, but he will also roll around on the floor with his toys. One thing that he does, and it cracks me up, is he'll lay on his back and hold a toy between his front paws and moves it around, bites it...etc. I swear he thinks he's a cat!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

My two amuse themselves, but never in a good way! Always into something they shouldnt be!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau and Bama love to play with toys by themselves. They will lay on their bed and just roll around with the toy they are playing with. Beau's is usually a tennis ball and Bama is usually anything that he can play with. The naughty part is when Bama decides the cat would make a better toy and try to pick him up by the head when the cat is asleep on the couch or now trying to hump his big giant teddy bear. A correction of "we dont do that" stops him.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Gunner usually just goes to sleep if I'm busy and not paying attention to him, but Riley will amuse himself for hours. 
He either pulls every single toy out of the baskets and plays with each and every one of them, or he gets one of his favorites - his stuffed piggy or his little rubber tire - and just quietly amuses himself. Not bad for a 6 month old puppy!
Though yesterday, he managed to get Gunner's collar off and was playing with that for a while before I noticed what he had. Still not sure how he got it off - it's the nylon type that snaps closed. He must have bitten it just right to get it off. lol.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rigby, my older Whippet, literally sleeps 24 hours a day for the most part. He is a Whippet after all. However, when the mood strikes he will pick up a toy, roll around blissfully on the carpet, etc. SOOO funny to see the little old dignified man goofing around.

Epic, the younger Whippet, "plays with himself" all the time... he is forever picking up toys, throwing them, then chasing them, etc. He's the best dog I have ever had at amusing himself.

My Goldens on the other hand need constant interaction, or to be crated, or else they get into trouble lol


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I am fortunate to have dogs who all can amuse themselves. My youngest dog is three so that may have something to do with it. Right now Nylabones are all the rage around here. I have never given them to my dogs until a few weeks ago. My house looks like a graveyard - I think I have 15 or so of them lying here and there! Every one of my dogs enjoys them!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

The reason why we got Bentley was because Bailey wanted me and my husband's undivided attention 24/7. He could not do anything by himself, it was awful...but sweet. Now that we have the two of them, they are much more independent and love to spend time playing together.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam is home alone during the day when we're at work so i usually give him a big bone or a frozen kong to keep him occupied for atleast some of the time. sometimes we come home and everything is in its place and fine.. sometimes we come home and there's shredded paper (god forbid we leave a piece of mail in his reach on the counter) all over the house.. lol it really just depends. more often than not he is a perfect angel when we're gone though. when i'm home, its a different story!! he wasnt my attention 100% of the time, and if he feels i am not giving it to him, he will MAKE ME anyway he can lol this usually means either barking at me, or getting on my lap right in my face and licking me to death. if i give him a bone he will settle for a good hour or so, and at about 9:00 he settles down ready to go to sleep for the night

if i throw a stuffed animal for Sam to fetch in the house, he will usually fetch a few times then either lay down with it on his bed and just mouth on it for awhile, or he will throw it in the air for himself or shake it in his mouth "killing it" ... then give it back to me a few mins later to throw for him again


----------

